# Yemen laying :)



## Ian

My lil yemen female has finally come to lay her clutch...shes been in and out of her sand box all day, digging a tunnel.

Here she is covered in sand:







And her nest:






Hope for her eggs any day soon  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Did you take the eggs and seperate them? I was going to get a veiled chameleon at one point so I got a book on them. It said that if you took the eggs and placed them in sand spaced apart by about two inches that more chameleons would survive. It said something about a signal so that all the chameleons would hatch at once, whether they were all ready or not, and if they were spaced then they would hatch individually when they were ready and thus, more would survive. Dunno if it is the same for your species but I thought it is interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Ian

well, out last clutch of eggs was infertile, so we did not incubate them. However, I have read that if spaced apart, there is a higher hatch rate. We were also told that using an incubator has proved to be a waste of time. A good method to use, in put the eggs in crickets tubs, filled half with damp vermiculite, and placed on a heat mat. I think we will use this method...as the guy that suggested this has reared yemen chameleons for years  

Veiled and yemen chameleon are the same, they are both the chamaeleo Calyptratus.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Cool Ian, good luck with those.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Oh, well I thought when you said yemen you were refereing to a scientific name so it didn't click. I was wondering why that mantis looked familiar.  You said you would be putting the eggs in tubes, will they still be spaced? Anyway, good luck with your new clutch. By the way, how many eggs do you have. I know the species can lay up to 80.


----------



## Ian

lol. I am not sure, last time we got 65 out of her...not sure how many she will llay this time.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Well good luck with them.


----------



## Ian

thanks, I will get pix of her clutch when ready.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Cool, how long is the incubation?


----------



## Ian

Around 6-7 months I think, so a fair while!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Yeah, can't wait to see the lil ones lol

( snake hasn't come  :? :x :?: :!: )


----------



## Ian

I know...although, image if I had a hatch on 65 eggs. I think i would cry.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

haha yeah, always give one to me :lol:


----------



## Ian

by all means  

after payment  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

lol  I might consider some chams after I have done everything else.


----------



## Guest

okay, she finally laid them  

After diggin about 6 different tunnels, and filling them all back in, she finally picked a good spot in the corner.

Got 43 off of her all, and just putting them in for incubation.

Here they are:











Now the long wait for them to hatch...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Cool mate! Can't wait to see the lil guys, good lcuk


----------



## Jwonni

is there a good hatch rate or are a lot of em unlikely to hatch?


----------



## Leah

With fertile eggs from a well cared for, healthy female, you can expect nearly 100% to hatch.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Thats why he has them seperated as far as he does. If he were to keep the eggs right beside each other they would all hatch at the same time and many would die.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

I have one big male and two females in my office, one laid her egg while I was watching lat night.

Shall post some pictures later.


----------

